# Best curl products for wavy hair?



## Sophia

I need some recs for curl products that are great for wavy hair, I need to create defined curls and help with not frizz, that's my major problem!

I was thinking maybe a cream product first like Frederic Fekkai's Luscious Curls ( has anyone try this, is it really good??? ), and then a styling product for hold. Any recs for cream and styling products?? Any good techniques?

TIA


----------



## monniej

i love john freida silicone gel and secret weapon. i also use ouidad moisture gel. i'm african american so my hair is kinky, curly and i use these products on wet hair. i wet my hair in the shower. follow with dark and lovely chamomile moisturizer, then the silicone gel. follow that with the secret weapon and finally finish with the ouidad to smooth any flyaways and let me hair air dry. i know it seems like a lot, but my hair dries soft and bouncy with well defined curls and a minimum frizz factor. check out this site for more info on the ouidad products. let us know what you choose!

For Luxurious, Sexy Curls without the Frizz: Ouidad--The Curl Experts


----------



## MindySue

i havent found anything that works too well, IMO it's all gimics, i do use stuff however, i prefer creams because gels and stuff make it too stiff..i havent seen much of a difference in all the drugstore companies so just pick out whichever appeal to you. the main thing is to use a good conditioner and use your fingers to scrunch your curls/twirl ringlets so they don't just get all crazy.


----------



## monniej

i guess i should have checked your profile pic before i answered. i thought that you had curly hair and was looking for some products to work with. sorry~


----------



## BeneBaby

I use Bumble and Bumble Curl Creme. I worki it into my hair when it's wet and then let it air dry. It gives me really nice curls that aren't crunchy!


----------



## Sophia

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i guess i should have checked your profile pic before i answered. i thought that you had curly hair and was looking for some products to work with. sorry~ I have wavy ahir that's even worst LOL, in my profile pic my hair'd been straighten


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have wavy ahir that's even worst LOL, in my profile pic my hair'd been straighten wow! you did a great job straightening. looks very natural!


----------



## semantje

these curl enhanchers never work for me in some sort of way, they make my hair look greasy. what works for me is that i use alot of gel spray and crunch the curls in

.


----------



## topdogg

I use IC Fantasia hair serum and then Garnier Fructis soft curl cream and then work in a little bit of Suave anti frizz aloe gel. Scrunch like crazy and then DON'T TOUCH while it dries and I normally have pretty good curls. Here is the only pic I could find with my hair down, I know its not the best but hopefully you can see a little bit of what I'm talking about.


----------



## aprilpgb22

monniej thanks for your post because my hair is natural curly but because i had a perm and i am going back natural my hair will never get that original curl.. I had been trying to find something to enhance the curls and also moisturize because my hair looks so dry after it drys from being washed.


----------



## Sophia

Originally Posted by *topdogg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use IC Fantasia hair serum and then Garnier Fructis soft curl cream and then work in a little bit of Suave anti frizz aloe gel. Scrunch like crazy and then DON'T TOUCH while it dries and I normally have pretty good curls. Here is the only pic I could find with my hair down, I know its not the best but hopefully you can see a little bit of what I'm talking about. Thanks!!! Unfortunately we have none of these products here, but thanks for the tips!! Your hair look soooo pretty in the pic, mine are not so curly they're more like a huge giant curl all together LOL that's why I hate wavy hair!

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! you did a great job straightening. looks very natural! Thanks!!!!


----------



## topdogg

Awe, I'm sorry for suggesting things you can't get a hold of. I hope you find something that works for you. Thanks for the compliments too


----------



## Sophia

What do you think about Tigi's Catwalk Curl Amplifier?????

Has anyone try it??


----------



## Megacurls

I have tried the curl amplifier. It smells good but it is really sticky and makes my curls hard. I found some that I love it is beyond the zone noodle head curl cream followed by the beyond zone noodle head smooth your curls serum. Smells great and makes my curls soft you can find it at sally's beauty supply a great price too


----------

